# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Η διατροφή της Καρδερίνας στο χειμώνα και η σημασία της για την αναπαραγωγή

## carduelis

Eύχομαι καλή αναπαραγωγικη χρονιά σε όλους.

Να σας τονίσω πως δεν πρέπει να ξεγελαστείτε από τον καιρό....Η καρδερίνα (αναπαραγωγικά) δεν είναι καναρίνι.

Την περίοδο του χειμώνα η διατροφή της καρδερίνας θα πρέπει να είναι φτωχή εώς πολύ φτωχή.Μην υπερβάλετε νομίζοντας ότι κάνετε καλό στα πουλιά.

Οτι καιρό και να κάνει η αναπαραγωγή θα πρέπει να ξεκινάει μέσα Απριλίου.


*επεξεργασια JK21 :το θεμα δημιουργηθηκε με αποκοπη ποστ απο το Αναπαραγωγη ιθαγενων 2016 !*

----------


## vasilis.a

φετος αλλαξα ροτα και αντιληψη.στο τελος φθινοπωρου με την πρωτη βροχη,εχασα 3 θηλυκα,ενα αρσενικο και τον αγαπητο μου φλωρο.ολα εγιναν μεσα σε ωρες δεν προλαβα να παρω χαμπαρι τιποτα.ισως η βροχη ηταν τυχαια να μην εφταιγε.ξαφνικα τα πουλια τα εβλεπα φουσκωμενα(1-2 την μερα) και πεθαναν μεσα σε λιγες ωρες.το ιδιο επαθαν αλλα 2 ατομα στην περιοχη μου που εχασαν πολλα πουλια(ιθαγενη και καναρινια)την ιδια περιοδο.υποστηριξαν οτι ειχε χλωριο σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα στο νερο.δεν ξερω παει αυτο.εδωσα ενα σκασμο λεφτα ξανα,(τα τελευταια)και εκανα συνολικα 3 ζευγαρια και εχω και εναν αρσενικο δικο μου περσινο.το ενα απο τα 3 ζευγαρια ηταν και περισυ μαζι(το μονο που εμεινε).απο νοεμβριο που αρχισα να ξαναφτιαχνω τα ζευγαρια τα εχω  εξω.περισυ τα ειχα μεσα.τα εχω σε μικροτερες κλουβες διαστασης 45 Χ35Χ40περιπου,κοντα στην αναπαραγωγη θα ειναι σε διαστασεις με μηκος 93 ποντους.ολο το χειμωνα η βασικη τροφη τους ειναι απο τσουβαλι ντοναλντ για αγριοπουλια με manitoba cardelidi και προσθεση λευκης περιλλας,βρωμης καναβουριου,νιζερ.αυγοτροφ  η δεν δινω,αυγο τρωνε αλλα οχι συχνα ακομη,δινω σχεδον καθημερινα χορταρικα-λαχανικα.τιποτα απο σκευασματα εκτος απο προβιοτικο 6 μερες το μηνα.φωλιες οπως και περισυ θα βαλω εσωτερικες πλαστικες με καληψη πανω στην ιδια φωλια και λιγο εξωτερικα της κλουβας.υλικα φωλιας θα δωσω κατα 80%βαμβακι,ξερα χορτα,τριχες προβατου και πολυ κοντο κομμενο στουπι και λινατσα.αυτα λεω εγω αλλα θα δουμε τι θα πουν και θελησουν τα ιδια πουλια.
φωτο απο τα πουλια δεν μπορω να βαλω καθως δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδια.και μην βιαστει καποιος να πει ειναι πιασμενα.αποφασισα φετος να ειναι ολα πιο λιτα σε σχεση με περισυ που ημουν καταπανω.χωρις σκευασματα χωρις πολλα πολλα.θα τα αφησω περισσοτερο στην τυχη ετσι για δοκιμη.το μονο κακο ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω την συμπεριφορα των περισσοτερων πουλιων,οποτε βλεποντας και κανοντας.
καπως ετσι θα ειναι οι φωλιες
http://imgur.com/FcuTWOM

----------


## legendguards

Εγω Βασιλη διαφωνω μαζι σου εκτος και αν αναφερεσαι απολειστικα σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη





> Eύχομαι καλή αναπαραγωγικη χρονιά σε όλους.
> 
> Να σας τονίσω πως δεν πρέπει να ξεγελαστείτε από τον καιρό....Η καρδερίνα (αναπαραγωγικά) δεν είναι καναρίνι.
> 
> Την περίοδο του χειμώνα η διατροφή της καρδερίνας θα πρέπει να είναι φτωχή εώς πολύ φτωχή.Μην υπερβάλετε νομίζοντας ότι κάνετε καλό στα πουλιά.
> 
> Οτι καιρό και να κάνει η αναπαραγωγή θα πρέπει να ξεκινάει μέσα Απριλίου.

----------


## jk21

off topic : 





> φετος αλλαξα ροτα και αντιληψη.στο τελος φθινοπωρου με την πρωτη βροχη,εχασα 3 θηλυκα,ενα αρσενικο και τον αγαπητο μου φλωρο.ολα εγιναν μεσα σε ωρες δεν προλαβα να παρω χαμπαρι τιποτα.ισως η βροχη ηταν τυχαια να μην εφταιγε.ξαφνικα τα πουλια τα εβλεπα φουσκωμενα(1-2 την μερα) και πεθαναν μεσα σε λιγες ωρες.το ιδιο επαθαν αλλα 2 ατομα στην περιοχη μου που εχασαν πολλα πουλια(ιθαγενη και καναρινια)την ιδια περιοδο



*Κοκκιδίωση στα πτηνά συντροφιάς - pet bird coccidiosis ποστ 14 Ημερομηνια αναρτησης  17-11-2015, 13:49*


> Ενα χαρακτηριστικο στις περιπτωσεις κοκκιδιωσης ,ειναι η αυξημενη διαθεση για φαγητο .Τα πουλια μεχρι να φτασουν σε πολυ ασχημο σημειο ( οποτε τοτε ετσι κι αλλιως παρατανε την προσπαθεια ... ) δειχνουν αυξημενη διαθεση για φαγητο και κυριως λιπαρους σπορους .Αν στην εναρξη του προβληματος (ενω πριν ειστε σιγουροι οτι εδειχνε οκ ασχετο αν ηταν ή δεν ηταν ) δειτε τα πουλια να μην πηγαινουν σε ταιστρες και να ειναι νωχελικα εντονα ,τοτε πιθανοτατα δεν ειναι κοκκιδια ή μονο κοκκιδια και συχνα υπαρχει μικροβιακη λοιμωξη .Γραφω αυτο το ποστ γιατι αυτες τις ημερες εχω αμεασα ακουσματα ,οτι κυκλοφορα προβλημα που τα αντικοκκιδιακα απο μονα τους δεν τα καταφερνουν και εχουμε αρκετους θανατους


Μικροβιο ( ή ιος ) ηταν Βασιλη ... το baytril και το gentamicina αν τα προλαβαινες , κανανε δουλεια .Υπηρχαν παρα πολλες περιπτωσεις εις γνωση μου ( αλλα και φημη για πολλες περισσοτερες φυσικα αγνωστων ατομων ) πανελλαδικα ,οπως και πριν 1 μηνα σχεδον με τα πραγματα να ηρεμουν πριν κανα δυο εβδομαδες ,αλλα αυτη τη φορα το πρωτο φαρμακο δεν εκανε και πολλα πραγματα .Οπου δεν υπηρχε το δευτερο ,καποια τα καταφερνανε με augmentin  .Oμως ηθελε αμεση ζεστη στο φουλ , κανναβουρι και almora για ενεργεια . 


ας γυρισουμε στις χαρες που ερχονται !!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Βασιλη θελεις να μας πεις για ποιόν λόγο θα πρέπει να είναι φτωχή η διατροφή της καρδερινας τον χειμώνα?για θεμα λιπους?Όταν λες φτωχή εννοείς μόνο ένα απλό μειγμα?μιλάς για μειτζορ η μπαλκανικα?

----------


## carduelis

> Εγω Βασιλη διαφωνω μαζι σου εκτος και αν αναφερεσαι απολειστικα σε εξωτερικη εκτροφη


Mιλάω γενικά....και για εσωτερική και για εξωτερική εκτροφή.

Και επειδή ξέρω τι θα μου πεις περί εσωτερικών συνθηκών.....σου λέω πως είμαι κατά να επεμβαίνω στην φυσιολογική πορεία της αναπαραγωγής. Για πιο λόγο να μπερδέψω το πουλί και να το φέρω πιο νωρίς ?

Μετά θα αρχίσω να μιλάω περί μπαουλιάσματος των πουλιών γιατί είναι περίπου το ίδιο αν θέλετε να το περιπλέξουμε λίγο.

Μόνο ένα λόγο να μου πεις.

Αντε και μου τον λες...

Θελω να μου πεις τα αποτελέσματα της πρώτης ....μπορεί και της δευτερης γέννας.

Και το συμαντικότερο σε 2-3 μήνες θα ψάχνεις για πιο λόγο σου ψοφάνε τα πουλιά.




> Βασιλη θελεις να μας πεις για ποιόν λόγο θα πρέπει να είναι φτωχή η διατροφή της καρδερινας τον χειμώνα?για θεμα λιπους?Όταν λες φτωχή εννοείς μόνο ένα απλό μειγμα?μιλάς για μειτζορ η μπαλκανικα?


Δεν μιλάω ποτέ για μέιτζορ γιατί τα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά τα κρατάμε στη ζωή μόνο με φάρμακα και για μένα αυτό δεν είναι εκτροφή. (πάντα προσωπική μου άποψη).

Οταν το πουλί τρώει τα πάντα τον χειμώνα είναι φυσιολογικό ρε Κωστα ?

Στη φύση αυτό κάνει ? (σχετικό και αυτό που λέω αν μιλάμε μόνο για εκτροφή και όχι για αναπαραγωγή)

Πως θα πυρώσουμε φυσιολογικά τα πουλιά αν το χειμώνα δεν του λείπει τίποτα ?

Δεν μιλάω για άκρα βέβαια .




> φετος αλλαξα ροτα και αντιληψη.στο τελος φθινοπωρου με την πρωτη βροχη,εχασα 3 θηλυκα,ενα αρσενικο και τον αγαπητο μου φλωρο.ολα εγιναν μεσα σε ωρες δεν προλαβα να παρω χαμπαρι τιποτα.ισως η βροχη ηταν τυχαια να μην εφταιγε.ξαφνικα τα πουλια τα εβλεπα φουσκωμενα(1-2 την μερα) και πεθαναν μεσα σε λιγες ωρες.το ιδιο επαθαν αλλα 2 ατομα στην περιοχη μου που εχασαν πολλα πουλια(ιθαγενη και καναρινια)την ιδια περιοδο.υποστηριξαν οτι ειχε χλωριο σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα στο νερο.δεν ξερω παει αυτο.εδωσα ενα σκασμο λεφτα ξανα,(τα τελευταια)και εκανα συνολικα 3 ζευγαρια και εχω και εναν αρσενικο δικο μου περσινο.το ενα απο τα 3 ζευγαρια ηταν και περισυ μαζι(το μονο που εμεινε).απο νοεμβριο που αρχισα να ξαναφτιαχνω τα ζευγαρια τα εχω  εξω.περισυ τα ειχα μεσα.τα εχω σε μικροτερες κλουβες διαστασης 45 Χ35Χ40περιπου,κοντα στην αναπαραγωγη θα ειναι σε διαστασεις με μηκος 93 ποντους.ολο το χειμωνα η βασικη τροφη τους ειναι απο τσουβαλι ντοναλντ για αγριοπουλια με manitoba cardelidi και προσθεση λευκης περιλλας,βρωμης καναβουριου,νιζερ.αυγοτροφ  η δεν δινω,αυγο τρωνε αλλα οχι συχνα ακομη,δινω σχεδον καθημερινα χορταρικα-λαχανικα.τιποτα απο σκευασματα εκτος απο προβιοτικο 6 μερες το μηνα.φωλιες οπως και περισυ θα βαλω εσωτερικες πλαστικες με καληψη πανω στην ιδια φωλια και λιγο εξωτερικα της κλουβας.υλικα φωλιας θα δωσω κατα 80%βαμβακι,ξερα χορτα,τριχες προβατου και πολυ κοντο κομμενο στουπι και λινατσα.αυτα λεω εγω αλλα θα δουμε τι θα πουν και θελησουν τα ιδια πουλια.
> φωτο απο τα πουλια δεν μπορω να βαλω καθως δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδια.και μην βιαστει καποιος να πει ειναι πιασμενα.αποφασισα φετος να ειναι ολα πιο λιτα σε σχεση με περισυ που ημουν καταπανω.χωρις σκευασματα χωρις πολλα πολλα.θα τα αφησω περισσοτερο στην τυχη ετσι για δοκιμη.το μονο κακο ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω την συμπεριφορα των περισσοτερων πουλιων,οποτε βλεποντας και κανοντας.
> καπως ετσι θα ειναι οι φωλιες
> http://imgur.com/FcuTWOM


Ξέρω οτι οι περισότεροι θα διαφωνήσετε με αυτό που θα πω αλλά θα εκφράσω την προσωπική μου άποψη ας είναι και λάθος.Απλά μιλάω μόνο από την δική μου εκτροφή.

Κόψε κάθε είδους πρασιναδας και του χρόνου τα ξαναλέμε για απώλειες.

----------


## vasilis.a

Δημητρη δεν εδειχνε για κοκκιδιωση η εστω μονο κοκκιδιωση.cosumix και esb3 στο στομα προλαβα και εδωσα σε καποια.αλλα μονο μια δοση.πεθαιναν σε 4-5 ωρες χωρις κανενα σημαδι πιο πριν.το χαρακτηριστηκο ολων ηταν μετα που ξεψυχησαν η κοιλια τους ηταν ολη σαν σαπια μαυρο χρωμα και μαζεμενη.τελοσπαντων.

----------


## vasilis.a

συνονοματε παντα εδινα πρασιναδες μπροκολο ζωχους κλπ σε ολα τα πουλια που εχω.πως συνδεεις τους θανατους με τα χορταρικα?

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγω προσωπικά Βασίλη δεν τους δινω ποτε πολλά οπως ισως έχεις διαβάσει. Το εχω κανει στο παρελθον αλλα δεν μου πρόσφερε τιποτα!ομως απο αυτα που εχω διαπιστώσει εγω η πολλα η λιγα το αποτελεσμα ηταν ιδιο. δεν νομίζω ότι τα επηρεάζει και κάπου αν εξαιρέσεις ότι πέφτουν με τα μούτρα στα διάφορα και αγνοούν την βασική τους τροφή !Όσο για το πυρωμα η αποψη μου είναι ότι και μονο με αυγουλάκι μια χαρα πυρωνει,φτάνει να έρθει η ώρα της!
Και επειδή το έφερε η κουβέντα για πρασινάδες εγω δεν δίνω ποτέ.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη αυτο εγραψα αν διαβασεις ... δεν ηταν κοκκιδιωση .Το ειχα σχολιασει στο θεμα της κοκκιδιωσης γιατι ηταν ενα θεμα που πολλοι βρισκανε στο δικτυο για πληροφοριες εχοντας το προβλημα ,για να εχουν το νου τους  .Ισως ηταν το ιδιο προβλημα που ειχα χασει ενα πουλακι την ημερα της γιορτης μου (το ειχα βρει νεκρο την επομενη το πρωι ενω  την προηγουμενη το μεσημερι ηταν τελεια ) .Συχνα το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα συνδεοτανε με χρηση μπροκολου πριν 4ημερο κυριως η νεα προσφατη επιδημια ,ακομα και καλλιεργειας εκτροφεων αλλα δεν ειχα δωσει τοτε εγω ,ουτε ειναι κατι σιγουρο .Σιγουρα επισης δηλητηριαση μετα απο 4 μερες δεν στεκει . Αν θες να συζητησουμε το θεμα  περαιτερω ,ας το κοψουμε τα ποστ απο εδω και γραφεις εδω ξανα νεο ,αφου κρατησεις οτι κειμενο αφορα την αναπαραγωγη

----------


## carduelis

> συνονοματε παντα εδινα πρασιναδες μπροκολο ζωχους κλπ σε ολα τα πουλια που εχω.πως συνδεεις τους θανατους με τα χορταρικα?


Δεν μπορώ να στο εξηγήσω....ή μάλλον δεν ξέρω να σου πω.

Οταν και γω ξεκίνησα έδινα χορταρικά στα πουλιά και είχα απώλειες.....Οταν τα έκοψα δεν έχανα πουλί.Οσοι γνωρίζω και έδιναν στα πουλιά είχαν απώλειες...όσοι δεν έδιναν δεν είχε κανείς.(σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια πάντα)

Και όπως είπα και στο προηγούμε post μου......μιλάω μόνο για την δική μου εμπειρία με τα πουλιά.

----------


## carduelis

> Εγω προσωπικά Βασίλη δεν τους δινω ποτε πολλά οπως ισως έχεις διαβάσει. Το εχω κανει στο παρελθον αλλα δεν μου πρόσφερε τιποτα!ομως απο αυτα που εχω διαπιστώσει εγω η πολλα η λιγα το αποτελεσμα ηταν ιδιο. δεν νομίζω ότι τα επηρεάζει και κάπου αν εξαιρέσεις ότι πέφτουν με τα μούτρα στα διάφορα και αγνοούν την βασική τους τροφή !Όσο για το πυρωμα η αποψη μου είναι ότι και μονο με αυγουλάκι μια χαρα πυρωνει,φτάνει να έρθει η ώρα της!
> Και επειδή το έφερε η κουβέντα για πρασινάδες εγω δεν δίνω σχεδόν ποτέ.


Ερχεσαι να με επιβαιβεώσεις...

Και όπως είπες.....και πολύ σωστά....ΟΤΑΝ ΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ.

Και γι αυτό βγάζεις πουλιά.

Και όπως είπες ....και πολύ σωστά....ΠΟΤΕ ΧΟΡΤΑΡΙΚΑ.

Και γι αυτό δεν έχεις απώλειες.

Θα γίνω και λίγο γραφικός.

ΞΥΠΝΑΤΕ

Η αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας είναι πολύ εύκολη όπως είπε και ο Κώστας......ΑΡΚΕΙ να έχετε υπομονή και να μην ακούτε κάποιους ειδήμονες που τα ξέρουν όλα.Απλά πραγματα είναι και αν ξέρεις να διαβάσεις αυτό το πουλί τότε είναι πιο εύκολο και από καναρίνι.ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΗ.

Κάποιοι ....κάποτε....κάνανε την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερινας.... επιστήμη.

Για πιο λόγο ?

Πούλαγαν το κάθε πουλί 250-300 ευρώ.

----------


## carduelis

> Βασιλη αυτο εγραψα αν διαβασεις ... δεν ηταν κοκκιδιωση .Το ειχα σχολιασει στο θεμα της κοκκιδιωσης γιατι ηταν ενα θεμα που πολλοι βρισκανε στο δικτυο για πληροφοριες εχοντας το προβλημα ,για να εχουν το νου τους  .Ισως ηταν το ιδιο προβλημα που ειχα χασει ενα πουλακι την ημερα της γιορτης μου (το ειχα βρει νεκρο την επομενη το πρωι ενω  την προηγουμενη το μεσημερι ηταν τελεια ) .Συχνα το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα συνδεοτανε με χρηση μπροκολου πριν 4ημερο κυριως η νεα προσφατη επιδημια ,ακομα και καλλιεργειας εκτροφεων αλλα δεν ειχα δωσει τοτε εγω ,ουτε ειναι κατι σιγουρο .Σιγουρα επισης δηλητηριαση μετα απο 4 μερες δεν στεκει . Αν θες να συζητησουμε το θεμα  περαιτερω ,ας το κοψουμε τα ποστ απο εδω και γραφεις εδω ξανα νεο ,αφου κρατησεις οτι κειμενο αφορα την αναπαραγωγη


Δημήτρη έχω δει να χάνονται ολόκληρες εκτροφές από πρασινάδες....και μαζί και οι κόποι ετών.

Δεν ξέρω τελικά τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος....ότι αναφορά τα χορταρικά.

Απλά αναφερω γεγονότα.

----------


## jk21

η διατροφη της καρδερινας ακομα και στη φυση δεν ειναι ιδια απο μεσα οκτωβρη μεχρι να ερθει φλεβαρης , με αυτη που ξεκινα αυτη την εποχη σιγα σιγα  .Την εποχη του χειμωνα μπορει να διανυει μεγαλες αποστασεις για να βρει τροφη ,αλλα ενεργειακα παντα καλυπτει τις αναγκες της και το λιπος απλα την κρατα οταν δεν βρισκει τιποτα με το χιονι .Κυριως τρεφεται με σπορους και καρπους δεντρων οπως ο πλατανος  ,αλλα συχνα και σπορους που εχουν πεσει στο εδαφος και φυτρωνουν με την υγρασια στα επιφανειακα ορια .Ηδη αυτη την εποχη τα πουλια βρισκουν και ζωχο και σενεκιο και πολλους αλλους σπορους στη φυση και η προετοιμασια για την αναπαραγωγη και κυριως η συλλογη καροτενοειδων στον οργανισμο που πρεπει να περασουν στο αυγο .Στην εκτροφη τωρα ... Βασιλη πουλια χανονται πολλα και με χορταρικα και χωρις χορταρικα .Πιστεψε με ,μπορω να το πω εγκυρα ...  Απο κει και περα το μοναδικο λαχανικο που εχει συνδεθει με προβλημα και οχι ολη την εποχη αλλα τις συγκεκριμενες περιοδους που ειπα ,ειναι το μπροκολο . Αλλα διαστηματα πολλοι δινανε χωρις ιχνος προβληματος . 

Η συντηρηση για την καρδερινα τελειωνει τις μερες που περναμε .Η ποικιλια σε σπορους  δεν ειναι απαραιτητη .Η θρεπτικη αξια ομως που εχει ο ζωχος , ο ταραξακος  , τα μπουμπουκια της μυγδαλιας που οπου να ναι ερχονται ,πρεπει να αντικατασταθουν με κατι στην εκτροφη ...

----------


## kostas karderines

Εάν εξαιρεσης κάποιες σπανιες φορές που έχω δώσει ζωχο, μιλαμε για μια φορα τον χρονο δεν τους δινω ποτε!απο την άλλη δεν μπορώ να ενοχοποιησω τις πρασινάδες ακριβώς γι αυτό τον λόγο!απώλειες πιστεύω εχω σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα!Όσο για την αναπαραγωγή οταν μάθουμε να ακούμε και να μην νομίζουμε ότι τα μάθαμε όλα από την μια στιγμή στην άλλη τότε θα έχουμε σιγουρα επιτυχίες!ακόμα μαθαίνουμε. ...

----------


## legendguards

> Mιλάω γενικά....και για εσωτερική και για εξωτερική εκτροφή.
> 
> Και επειδή ξέρω τι θα μου πεις περί εσωτερικών συνθηκών.....σου λέω πως είμαι κατά να επεμβαίνω στην φυσιολογική πορεία της αναπαραγωγής. Για πιο λόγο να μπερδέψω το πουλί και να το φέρω πιο νωρίς ?
> 
> Μετά θα αρχίσω να μιλάω περί μπαουλιάσματος των πουλιών γιατί είναι περίπου το ίδιο αν θέλετε να το περιπλέξουμε λίγο.
> 
> Μόνο ένα λόγο να μου πεις.
> 
> Αντε και μου τον λες...
> ...


Διαφωνω πληρως μαζι σου

Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk

----------


## carduelis

> Διαφωνω πληρως μαζι σου
> 
> Sent from my PSP3504DUO using Tapatalk


To να διαφωνεί κανείς με τον συνομιλητή του είναι "υγεία" σε ένα φόρουμ....καλή ώρα....για να γίνεται και διάλογος....Διαφορετικά θα υπήρχαν μόνο άρθρα αφού δεν θα διαφωνούσε κανένας με κανέναν.

Για να γίνει όμως διαλογος θα πρέπει να λέει αυτός που διαφωνεί και τον λόγο.

Αυτή την απάντηση δεν ξέρω τι να την κάνω.

Απόψεις λέμε εδώ....Δεν δικάζουμε κανέναν.

----------


## jk21

ξεχωρισα το θεμα απο το  *Αναπαραγωγη ιθαγενων 2016 !*για να μπορουμε να επεκταθουμε στη συζητηση χωρις να χαλα εκεινο 


Βασιλη ( αρτα ) το δικο σου ποστ το εκανα αντιγραφη και υπαρχει και εκει 
Βασιλη ( carduelis )  να βαλω τις ευχες σου  


> Eύχομαι καλή αναπαραγωγικη χρονιά σε όλους.


   και εκει ή θα κανεις αλλο ποστ εκει ;

----------


## carduelis

> ξεχωρισα το θεμα απο το  *Αναπαραγωγη ιθαγενων 2016 !*
> 
> 
> για να μπορουμε να επεκταθουμε στη συζητηση χωρις να χαλα εκεινο 
> 
> 
> Βασιλη ( αρτα ) το δικο σου ποστ το εκανα αντιγραφη και υπαρχει και εκει 
> Βασιλη ( carduelis )  να βαλω τις ευχες σου     και εκει ή θα κανεις αλλο ποστ εκει ;


Βρε κάνε ότι γουστάρεις...

Σιγά μην χαθούν οι ευχές.....που έτσι κι αλλιώς εννοούνται και  χωρίς να τις γράψω.

Εδώ θα είμαι να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω και γω όπως και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά με όποιον τρόπο μπορώ.

----------


## legendguards

Βασιλη εγω δινω χορταρικα σε καθημερινη βαση και δεν ειχα ουτε μια απωλεια  και μαλιστα μεγαλη ποικιλια  χορταρικων . 
εγω κανω εσωτερικη εκτροφη και μπορω να προσφερω πιο ψηλη και σταθερη θερμοκρασια χωρου την οποια δεν μπορει να προσφερει καποιος που τα εχει σε εξωτερικο χωρο .
παρολο που εγω χρησημοποιω φωτισμο γιατι ο χωρος μου τον χρειαζετε οι καρδερινες θα ζευγαρωσουν και θα γεννησουν οταν αυτες ειναι ετοιμες. Για μενα οσο πιο γρηγορα τελιωσω τις γεννες τοσο το καλητερο γιατι θα αποφυγω τις μεγαλες ζεστες του καλοκαιριου
τα πουλια πυρωνουν πολυ ευκολα με σιτελαιο και φυτρα σιταριου
Τα αποτελεσματα απο τις γεννες μου θα τα δημοσιευσω μην ανησυχεις

----------


## carduelis

> Βασιλη εγω δινω χορταρικα σε καθημερινη βαση και δεν ειχα ουτε μια απωλεια  και μαλιστα μεγαλη ποικιλια  χορταρικων . 
> εγω κανω εσωτερικη εκτροφη και μπορω να προσφερω πιο ψηλη και σταθερη θερμοκρασια χωρου την οποια δεν μπορει να προσφερει καποιος που τα εχει σε εξωτερικο χωρο .
> παρολο που εγω χρησημοποιω φωτισμο γιατι ο χωρος μου τον χρειαζετε οι καρδερινες θα ζευγαρωσουν και θα γεννησουν οταν αυτες ειναι ετοιμες. Για μενα οσο πιο γρηγορα τελιωσω τις γεννες τοσο το καλητερο γιατι θα αποφυγω τις μεγαλες ζεστες του καλοκαιριου
> τα πουλια πυρωνουν πολυ ευκολα με σιτελαιο και φυτρα σιταριου
> Τα αποτελεσματα απο τις γεννες μου θα τα δημοσιευσω μην ανησυχεις


Αντώνη προφανώς δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι....Δεν σου λέω πως δεν κάνεις καλά που δεν δίνεις χόρτα ή κάτι άλλο.Από την στιγμή που η εκτροφή σου πάει καλά δεν μπορεί να το αμφισβητήσει κανείς.Εγώ απλά αναφερω γεγονότα που έχω βιώσει.
Το είπα και πιο πάνω όσο αναφορά τα χόρτα....ότι δεν ξέρω τελικά τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος.
Και κάτι άλλο....
Αν είχα την δυνατότητα να δίνω στα πουλιά πρασινάδα την οποία καλιεργούσα εγώ .....μπορεί να το έκανα.

Και τέλος.....πίστεψέ με ότι δεν ανησυχώ καθόλου για τα αποτελέσματα στις γέννες σου.

----------


## antonispahn

Για το αρχικο θεμα που τεθηκε εδω στην Αγγλια υπαρχει η ταση σε εσωτερικες εκτοφες ιθαγενων (μπριττανικα κλπ) μετα την πτερτορροια μα δινετε απλο μιγμα καποιοι δινουν μονο Canary seed (δεν μου ρχετε η ελληνικη λεξη) μεχρι Φλεβαρη.Το υοθετισα και γω απο περσυ

----------


## jk21

καναρινοσπορος ... κεχρι 


αυγοτροφη ή αλλη ζωικη πρωτεινη δινουν με καποια συχνοτητα αυτο το διαστημα; η διατροφη ειναι αποκλειστικα κεχρι ή και κατι αλλο; πολυβιταμινες; αν ναι ποια συνηθιζουν ;

----------


## antonispahn

Οι περισσοτεροι οπως ο γω αρχιζουν το Γενναρη μα δινουν πρωτεινη με.τη μορφη που περιγραψεβκ την ανεβαζουν σιγα σιγα καποιοι λιγο ποιο αργα Φεβραρη.Για βιταμινες δεν υπαρχει συμφωνια αλλοι.δινουν αλλοι οχι.

----------


## jk21

θελω να μου πεις συγκεκριμενα ποτε ,ποιες ημερομηνιες ξεκινουν σκετο καναρινοσπορο και ποτε ξεκινουν ζωικη πρωτεινη παραλληλα με αυτον

----------


## antonispahn

ο καθενας κανει λιγο διαφορετικα. Με το που τελιωσει η πτερροποια οι περισσοτεροι δινουν ένα καλο μιγμα για καναρινια, και καθολου η ελαχιστα λαχανικα. Όχι αυγοτροφη, φυτρα κλπ κλπ. Αρχες Γενναρη αρχιζουν να προσθετουν, λιγο μειγμα καρδερίνας στην καναρινοτροφη, μια φορα τη βδομαδα περλα η φυτρα, μπορει επιπλέον μια φορα τη βδομαδα σκουλικια, αυγο, δινουν χορταρικα. Φλεβαρη δυο και ουτω καθ εξης. Φλεβαρη η τροφη μπορει να είναι 50-50. Μαρτη σχεδόν ολοι δινουν 100% μειγμα καρδερίνας δικο τους η εμποριου. Σχεδόν ολοι δινουν οσο ποιο πολύ φαι μπορουν από τη φυση ταραξακο,αγκαθια το πιστευουν πολύ. Ελάχιστοι εκτροφεις δεν μαζευουν αγριόχορτα. Σου λεω τωρα γενικες γραμμες μην νομιζεις είναι καλυτεροι από μας και εδώ 5 ατομα 7 αποψεις!!

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη ηθελα την ημερομηνια πανω κατω ληξης της πτεροροιας για να δω ποσο καιρο μενουν μονο με καναρινοσπορο 

εκτος αν δεν εννοεις τελικα ενα μονο ειδος σπορου το 




αλλα ενα μιγμα καναρινισιο πχ και με κανναβουρι ,νιζερ ,λιναρι ή και περιλλα βρωμη 


Εχουμε και λεμε ..... πουλια που εχουν μαθει απο μικρα στους λιγους σπορους και οχι με κοντινους προγονους απο τη φυση αλλα εστω καποιων γεννεων , αν δεν εχουν θεμα με κοκκιδια που δεν τους αφηνουν τη σωστη αφομοιωση της τροφης , μια χαρα ζουνε και με μιγμα χαμηλων λιπαρων οπως ενα λιτο καναρινισιο  .Οι καρδερινες ειναι passerines οπως και τα καναρινια και οταν ειναι υγιεις εχουν παρομοιο μεταβολισμο αν ζουν σε παρομοιο περιβαλλον 

Με σκετο καναρινοσπορο αν ειναι επισης συνηθισμενες και δεν φουσκωσουν απο το στρες στερησης των λιπαρων ,απο θεμα θρεπτικοτητας επισης την βγαζουν για λιγους μηνες αλλα με σαφεστατη ελλειψη στο βασικοτερο αμινοξυ τη λυσινη , οπου το κεχρι εχει προβλημα .Αν τρωνε εστω ποτε ποτε ζωικη πρωτεινη οπως αυτο ή σκουληκι ή φυτρα σπορου με καλη λυσινη ή χορταρικα επισης με καλη συσταση ,δεν εχουν θεμα ουτε με αυτη  .Δεν ξερω ποσες γεννεες εκτροφης ειναι τα πουλια εκει πανω ,αλλα στην ελλαδα σε πουλια 2 και 3 γεννεων μονο ,δυσκολα να δωσεις μονο κεχρι ή μονο καναρινοτροφη ,εκτος αν εξαρχης τα εχεις μαθει ετσι ,με οποιο κοστος μεχρι την προσαρμογη

----------


## antonispahn

Τα πουλια είναι κατά κανονα πολλων γενεων σιγουρα πανω από 10-20. Ελάχιστοι δινουν μονο κεχρι ξερω 2 αλλα και αυτοι πιστευω δινουν σε χωριστες ταιστρες αλλουσ σπορους. Εγω δινω αυτό 
*BPC CANARY SPECIAL Mix is made in Belgium, It has a good selection of various seeds to keep your birds in fine health, amongst this mix is Wild seeds, Peeled Oats, Niger Seed, Hemp Seed, Lettuce, Perilla, and Linseed.δεν το λεει αλλα ο βασικος του είναι κεχρι

Τα περισσοτερα πουλια κατω του ετους παιρνουν αντικκοκιδιακα από τη γεννηση μεχρι το τελος της πτερροροιας
Η πτερροροια τελιωνει μεσα Οκτωβρη με αρχες Νοεμβρη εννοείτε για φετιναρια πρωιμα νωριτερα
*

----------


## jk21

> . Εγω δινω αυτό 
> *BPC CANARY SPECIAL Mix is made in Belgium, It has a good selection of various seeds to keep your birds in fine health, amongst this mix is Wild seeds, Peeled Oats, Niger Seed, Hemp Seed, Lettuce, Perilla, and Linseed.δεν το λεει αλλα ο βασικος του είναι κεχρι
> 
> 
> *

----------


## ninos

Το ότι τα πουλιά πεθαίνουν από τα χορταρικα,  είναι μια φήμη που υπάρχει από παλιά. Εγώ όπως και αρκετοί άλλοι,  δεν έχω χάσει ποτέ πουλί από χορταρικα,  αντιθέτως έχω χάσει καρδερίνες λόγο φτωχής ή χαμηλής σε ποσότητα λίπαρων διατροφή 

Ο οργανισμός τις καρδερίνας χάνει έτσι και αλλιώς ένα μέρος θρεπτικών συστατικών,  λόγο κοκκιδιων, τα οποία βρίσκονται πάντα στα πουλιά σε μικρούς ή μεγάλους πληθυσμούς. Εάν εσύ δίνεις μια φτωχή διατροφή Βασίλη στα πουλιά,  τα πουλιά χάνουν βάρος (αφού όπως γράφω παραπάνω ο οργανισμός τους χάνει ένα μέρος των θρεπτικών συστατικών), γίνονται αδύναμα και πεθαίνουν. Επομένως, οι θάνατοι ίσως να οφείλονται στην φτωχή διατροφή.

Τέλος κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη, τα πουλιά πυρωνουν με την αύξηση του φωτός και όχι με την πλούσια διατροφή

----------


## GeAm

> Τέλος κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη, τα πουλιά πυρωνουν με την *αύξηση του φωτός* και όχι με την πλούσια διατροφή


συμφωνώ με Στελλάρα!!!!!!!

----------

